# Masters course in Australian University



## newtoaus (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi I am a Permanent Resident in 190 visa. If i study masters in Engineering, can i get long term low interest loan from govt?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Government loans are only available to citizens - not permanent residents I'm afraid


----------



## varundev (Apr 20, 2015)

newtoaus said:


> Hi I am a Permanent Resident in 190 visa. If i study masters in Engineering, can i get long term low interest loan from govt?


Hey mate you can go through university desk. I read somewhere that PR status people are eligible for Loan and other benefits. It may varied university to university according to course


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

varundev said:


> Hey mate you can go through university desk. I read somewhere that PR status people are eligible for Loan and other benefits. It may varied university to university according to course


Universities do not have the power to overturn the government HECS/HELP structure. Masters courses in general have high fees even for local students and access to loans as a citizen is not automatic for these courses. Most people who undertake Masters as citizens have their work pay for the course as part of their salary agreement and study only 1-2 subjects a term.


----------



## varundev (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you scattley for a valuable information


----------

